# Fall protection while sheathing trusses



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

How are you guys anchoring while sheathing trusses?


----------



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

We work off a forklift and my man basket has tie off points. We tie off to it until one side is done, then put the anchors on the finished side.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/fall-protection/super-anchor-safety-bar.aspx?dfpzone=general


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Timuhler said:


> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/fall-protection/super-anchor-safety-bar.aspx?dfpzone=general


Thanks Tim. That seems perfect.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Timuhler said:


> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/fall-protection/super-anchor-safety-bar.aspx?dfpzone=general


Very interesting...I'm gonna have to get one of those!


----------

